# Tug Jascon 4 sunk



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

Jascon 4 sunk with all hands.

I heard that tow line was at 90 deg to stern, and hatches left open........ 

http://www.upstreamonline.com/live/article1327991.ece


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning blackal,today.05:38.re:tug jascon 4 sunk with all hands,i have watched your link re,the above,she looks like a modern tug,what would cause a tug of all vessels to capsize,for the crew,may they rest in peace,thank you for posting this news,regards,ben27


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

*One hand found alive*

There is a subsequent report which tells of the cook being found alive by divers.

http://www.upstreamonline.com/live/article1328187.ece


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

10 bodies found, the vessel is in 30 metres upside down. May they Rest In Peace.


----------



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

Could have happened here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_EyHS9IMcA


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning alistair94,3 june,2013,20:56.re:could have happened here.thank you for your link.they were very lucky,great news about the cook surviving tug jascon 4.have a good day,ben27


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

The cook's story: "A Nigerian sailor who survived for almost three days underwater by crouching in an air bubble after his tugboat capsized has spoken about his ordeal.

Harrison Okene, a 29-year-old cook, was the sole survivor of the Jacson-4, which overturned after being battered by heavy swells last month. Eleven other crew members died as the vessel sank some 12 miles (20 km) off Nigeria's mangrove-lined coast."

More: http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/12/nigeria-sailor-survive-air-pocket


----------

